# Daylight Saving Time-Just Curious??



## Randy_ (Mar 5, 2007)

In another current thread some folks have been commenting on DST.....it got me to wondering.  Do you like it??


----------



## bnoles (Mar 5, 2007)

I like it, but hate the changing back and forth.  They should just leave it year round.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 5, 2007)

I prefer it over standard time.  I would also like to see it in place year round.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ditto:


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 5, 2007)

Yah---what James said


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 5, 2007)

What did I say[]


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 6, 2007)

like it , keep it year round.


----------



## Monty (Mar 6, 2007)

I say do away with it altogether. IMHO what you save in energy in the evening is spent in the morning before sunrise.Plus it can be very hard to see kids at the bus stop when it's still dark out in the morning.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />.....IMHO what you save in energy in the evening is spent in the morning before sunrise.Plus it can be very hard to see kids at the bus stop when it's still dark out in the morning.



I'm not exactly clear on how energy is saved, either; but apparently the government accountants think it does as that is/was the major reason for starting it in the first place.

As to the second point, I've seen it proposed many times.  Only problem is no one has ever offered any statistics to prove that the point is valid.  I wonder if anyone has ever looked at the injury rate to kids during that hour of the day to see if it is higher during DST??  Intuitively, one could make the argument that kids are perkier. run around more and more likely to get into the streets when the sun is up and hence more likely to get injured during standard time.

I'm not taking a position one way or the other, just looking for some hard facts.

Anyone know the name of or web site address for an organization that is against DST??  It would be interesting to see what sort of "ARGUMENTS and PROOF" the have to offer in support of their point of view.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm against it -- we should have daylight all day. I don't need sleep -- I need more shop time. []


----------



## Monty (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airrat (Mar 6, 2007)

What is daylight savings time?

Move to AZ


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is a link to a site that discusses DST.  Has a lot of information about the history, rationale and arguments both for and against.  Don't know who put this site together; but it seems like a pretty evenhanded effort.

http://webexhibits.org/daylightsaving/i.html

A few points that caught my eye:

1.  Was first proposed by Ben Franklin in 1784.

2.  Energy savings come almost exclusively from reduced lighting use and amounts to about 1% of the total energy use per day.

3.  Studies by the US Health Dept. show a net reduction it traffic accidents and fatalities of about 1% which means it saves 500 lives a year and untold injuries in the US alone.  Note that there is a higher incidence of accidents in DST mornings; but it is more than offset by the reduced number of accidents in the evenings.

4.  It is true that for early risers(farmers etc.) there is some additional energy cost; but the net savings for the total population is positive.

5.  With the new schedule, DST will be in effect for Halloween, possibly saving some lives and for many state and national elections, possibly increasing voter turnout.

Here is a link to a web site that is against DST:
http://www.standardtime.com/news.html

This is probably more than most of you want to hear.....so I am done.[^]


----------



## bob393 (Mar 6, 2007)

I ditto most. 
I like it but they should leave it one way or the other. Stop changing it.


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't really care one way or another.  I just hope Windows has sent the patch to my computer(s) since I don't know how to look for it!


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 6, 2007)

So...Can someone tell me exactly when I am supposed to do something with my clocks?[)]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is the link for windows update http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cp_dst


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 6, 2007)

Turn your clocks ahead 1 hour on Sunday March 11, 2007 at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## panini (Mar 6, 2007)

DST doesn't affect us here in Hawai'i. But kinda dumb thinking tho, longer day hours, more time to drive around...sort of defeats the purpose of saving energy or gas...But then it gets 65f in the winter, about 90f in the summer, no need for ac, wear a shorts everyday of the year, can drive from one end of the island to the other end and back withless tan one tank of gas..[][][]


----------



## stevers (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't have to worry about it either. Live in Arizona. The only pain is, we are across the river from Nevada and they change. It can get a little confusing sometimes. 
Do it year round one way or the other. We in Az. do fine without changing.


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2007)

Get rid of your clocks Ron Mc and get yourself a good rooster. He always gets you up just before the sun rises. I had really good, one but the hens "wore" him out and he croaked. I believe aome of his offspring will be a good replacement(s).

Fred


----------

